# Ct x CT Second Trial!



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I'll post since there are eggs! I was unsure, since the male was guarding the nest... But still flirting? The female is still curious and trying to get back to the nest.

There are two eggs on the bottom of the tub (tub instead of tank this time, as she gets VERY distracted). That was yesterday... And within 8-10 hours they spawned. And they are probably going to go for a second round by the looks of it (female head down, male still dancing).


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Interesting - physically she looks "drained". But she's still trying to get to the nest?
I guess it's how the males behave. If he isn't aggressive/vicious she might hang around the nest longer than usual.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Those are old pictures :lol: Don't have any now. Funny thing is she seems to give a lot of eggs... I removed her, since he was more interested in tending to the nest. Plus... Must've been tiring for both. She was also hiding on the other side of the tub, waiting for me to feed her :roll: I feel she may be a proficient breeder.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice fish! I swear I saw her at big Al's? I took the blue one with orange fins! What do you do for your first feeding?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, I DID!!!!

First feeding of whom? The babies, or the adults?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The babies, of course. Infusoria?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't make infusoria. It is a pain. If I have live plants in the spawn tank, it naturally makes infusoria and daphnia, which is usually good for a day. After that it's brine shrimp.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They hatched!! Peaches as of last night is back in her 5 gallon, and doesn't even look like she is tired. Double'O'Splenden is actually a good dad... That's the second good dad I have gotten in a LONG time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I will post an updated picture of the mother when I get home.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats. Hope they all make it.
Good luck raising them


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

omg its da babies i want to make some, i just need to find the right girl for my boy


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Make sure he is young and active enough!! :lol:


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

i just got july during new years, do you no how i could tell how old he is?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They are usually sold at about a year old... Unless they were bought as baby bettas, then 4-8 weeks. As long as he is strong and active enough he can breed. Make sure you can find the fry homes... And most importantly have time, patience, and take in mind expenses.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol I found it! Can't wait for some free swimming fry! I can't believe I will be spawning mine soon!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

lucky lol ya i no, im just goint to wait to breed him until i make another tank setup for the fry


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Most are free swimming now. There does not seem to be a lot - which is why I removed the father yesterday as I did see him snacking.... -.- so, he is a half-decent father. I don't see having more than 50 ATM.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww.. but at least you have a decent amount left.. can't wait for more pictures


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree  50 VS 250? Gimme 50 any day :lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

All I can say is good luck.. And having a small spawn isn't so bad, less work for the breeder and more room. ;-)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Exactly :lol: The last spawn OMG... So many jars, and so many babies in the 30 xD


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I can imagine! Why I made sure to buy extras, including an extra 30g grow out lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD Well, I have plentiful tanks including about three I am not using.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's better pictures of Peaches.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

She is a cutie I love her!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks :lol:

So, I have BBS, which they will be fed very soon :3


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Do you use a filter in your span tank?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope. Find it more of a nuisance than anything. Once they are 2-4 weeks depending on size and quantity of babies I use an adjustable bubbler to disturb the surface of the water, or a sponge filter (also adjustable).


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh interesting... Maybe I will try that, I am setting up my spawn tank right now.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

She's a bit beat up, but I had a girl who looked like a full on male crown tail ant she was great two weeks later. Do you have pictures of the babies?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well now my girl looks like a messy crowntail xD 

Babies are too small to get pictures of lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ah ok! Well then make sure to update us and get pics up,when possible!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Found none dead. Gave them a lot of brine shrimp, which should be good for through the night. Tomorrow morning I will be giving them a good amount again depending on the amount still in the tank... Since I work all day.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay! That's very good news.


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

So I just read the thread... and will be watching to see how those fry turn out!  

*Attempts a ninja-like subscribe... and fails. lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Found three more dead. I've got a feeling I have another "Meagan" on my hands. For those who do not know what that means, I used to have a VT female who I bred multiple times to different males. Her eggs must've been bad. Though I remember seeing many eggs in the nest and they bred 2 or more times. I probably won't use this female for breeding again - which is sad considering she is a cambodian.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I definitely have another "Meagan" problem. :roll: Found 4 more dead, and culled a small weakling as well. The ones who are doing the best are doing GREAT but that is a very VERY small number of fry. I don't reckon I will get more than 15 out of this spawn. Perhaps Double O' Splenden isn't a bad father at all... It has got to be the mother. The amount of eggs she gave off, and that I saw in the nest was HUGE compared to the bouncing fry that were left... So in fact, the father knew more than I did. So, every day I have been checking twice for dead fry and cleaning up left overs.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

As that is unfortunate the female was so nice!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

She is! So she is a "pet" and if I need to sell her, she'll be rehomed to someone on here as only a pet not a breeder. But, I think I'll keep her 

Now, I have to find someone in Edmonton to find me fish or beg my tired BF to go tomorrow. And bribe him with supper that I will pay for.... in Edmonton :lol:


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about all the dead fry...hope the ones remaining survive!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They look like they will! Big, fast, and responsive. The smallest weakling, however, didn't move much and did not chase after the BBS so he ended up being the one fed to ANOTHER fish.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Whoops ^^; I'm glad they're doing great =D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Same here :lol: I'll get a handful from this spawn at least.  Tomorrow hopefully I can go to Edmonton and pick up some more females... My giant has practically been begging to breed with his showing off, breeding stripes (faceplates) and making a two inch tall by 4 inch diameter bubble nest :roll:


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

What's the breeding goal for that one? =D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ASAP xD Before he gets too big old and lazy. :lol: Plakat, aiming to half giants then breed back to dad or another giant male. Trying to obtain half giants and giants basically. Lots of culling, rehoming, etc. But worth it ;-) May try for giant CT even... If I find a big enough CT lady. Which means she has to be older to be the right size.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

SO can females breed at any age, but males only so long as they're super active?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, apparently the older the female the larger the eggs which may not be so good... So there is still an age limit however my Meagan was used to teach all my males to breed since she was proficient (but yet a dud and only got a few fry from her). And that was up and probably passing the 2 year mark. I breed only my most active males, despite their age. Ares is about 13-14 months, my giant I have no idea (he is still growing), Janey is about a year now... etc.  I would not breed a male who is passed the 3 year mark and same goes for the female.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I sees, I sees...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm wherever my camera went.... I will try to get pictures of the tiny babies =D


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

So do you have two spawns right now? YOur HM X DT and this one? I gotta agree, 50's less work than 250 xD 

Will you be taking pics of both?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The HMDT spawn is almost 2.5 months old :lol: And yes this spawn will be a lot easier than the other spawn LOL. And they won't eat me out of house and home ;-)

JUST the CTCT spawn will be photographed.

P.S yes, the tub is on the floor where there is carpeting. >_>

Also I definitely think there is less than I thought there would be. VERY small amount of fry... :roll: All well. Fish happens.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Ooooomg they're so tiny!! I was squinting trying to figure out what I was looking at xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xDD I know lol. I had to search for them holding a light, and the camera carefully, kneeling on one leg and leaning over bwhaha. They will grow fast with their nummy live foods.


Also trying that strange smelly artema Life A stuff. Decapsulated, but able to "hatch"..... Not sure if they will, but I will try!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh well, small spawns are easy! Can you see that they are crowntail at this time? And where did you get the decap bbs?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The decapsulated stuff I bought online at BigAls.ca.

Can't tell right now for finnage


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Unable to get to Edmonton yet again today, it's disappointing -.- I can't start any other breeding (CTxDT, HMxHMPKEE, HMxHM, PKxgiant) until I get new stock and the store near me stopped carrying females - plus it would be dangerous to buy a female there (the disease that strikes the blue betta fish from that store).


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Scary...~ What about another breeder in Canada?

And I actually got some info from our transshipper, apparently it's not quite as pricy to ship (over all) as I thought.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The thing is I won't ship fish during the colder months, plus I would like to start conditioning now to get the fry ready to go for April-June time... BF says "expenses" is why, except that I would be paying 40.00 for gas, PLUS the fish, and he would not be paying anything. I have 300.00 for pete's sakes, again, just for this trip, just like last time. -.-;

Plus I found no breeder who breeds crowntails?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Hmmm... I have no more ideas, I'm sorry


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You should breed candy with the male.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

She passed away a while ago... Don't know why. May just have been because of age? Her colors vanished from her sides and her head back to her white color that was under her speckles and she was swimming off. I put her in immediate IAL quarantine, and she never got better. Decided to euthanise to end her suffering :/ Never found out what was wrong D:

I don't know enough people to help with this lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's to bad. She was so neat! It sucks that peaches is a dud, her colors are so great. How do you condition your fish?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If I had live foods, I'd use those. Instead I feed them 2-3 times a day (Janey was more like 4-6 times) with pellets, thawed bloodworms, and now and then some shelled mealworm meat. Plus water changes are doubled, and their water is kept at 82.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Update?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

14 fry, so far. Thought it was 10 but there is 14. These ones are bigger, and eating well. Not much else to update on - just hoping they will all make it!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Good! I hope so too!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

When I get home from work I shall upload more pictures. They are getting big :3 they are pale, like their mother's body.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Pictures!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So cute! If there is a cambo female I would love one! I can't wait until they get some colors!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh aren't they just the cutest little things!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They are cute :3 Any tiny ones, were culled. Hence there are still 14 xD There were 16... But the two were so small, they would almost fit in the other sibling's mouths.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Cute pair. Good luck.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well it's official, they've taken after their mother :lol: Some are getting red fins, and they all have the pale cambodian body. All are healthy and active, and overall doing well ^_^


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Just wondering, have you ever noticed your male betta signal to the fry to "come here"?

I've seen my JUVENILE male betta do that with his surprise spawn literally on his 3 month birthday. I didn't even have time to jar him because he wasn't aggressive towards his siblings.

He hovered in the tank, frantically flapped his pectorals & all the fry gathered around him. I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere, so I curious if you're aware.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have heard about it, through another thread about someone wanting to leave the male in the tank when the fry are free swimming... Apparently the male also feeds them, signals them, etc. I have yet to see this, as the last actual "perfect dad" I had I felt he needed to be removed a few days after the fry were free swimming because he looked so exhausted. The most he did was try to round his darting babies back into the nest :lol:


----------



## Tracy7768 (Jan 17, 2013)

Will the baby fry eat vinegar eels?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I wouldn't know :lol: I have banana worms and micro worms currently. I think they can.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Great to hear they're doing good =D


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's good, maybe you can get a decent Cambodian spawn with a kid! This must be such a easy spawn!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It would be lol. I would also be able to breed the other cambodian, to the red male ^.^


----------



## Tracy7768 (Jan 17, 2013)

Love your black placket mattsbettas. Do you or will you have any for sale?
Looking for a breeding pair.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Found one of the fry dead... Not sure how, or why, but shortly after I did a water change for them. Everyone else is just fine


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So I counted 17 of these little buggers  all Cambodians too!!  one has almost completely red fins, huge black eyes and a big ol' fat tummy.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm going to be growing these guys out fast. They will be fed heavily (since I don't work Tuesday to Saturday) and given probably 2 water changes (morning and night) especially since I feed MW. Funny how Cambodian is most dominant. NONE look like dad.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes! I found it! Any pictures?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i missed this thread whats going on besides the spawn?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Matt when I get home I'll upload some pics for ya  they are cute chubby things :3 one runt, and two large ones.

Blu, there are I think 17 clean Cambodian fry, banana worms and micro worms are almost exploding from their containers, and I'm going to be power feeding the fry with tons of water changes :3


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok! Can't wait!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

pictures!!

also pictures of what the banana worms were and then are xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Holy crud that is a lot of worms! The bettas are so cute!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

There adorable! And I think I am starting to see color?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That is right!! They are a very clean Cambodian, with red fins. All are showing red coloration, and this week I'll be power feeding them, and cleaning a heck of a lot to encourage maximum growth. They are so pretty <3 hopefully a female and a male from this spawn I can keep and continue a Cambodian line 

And yes that is a lot of worms! I'll be selling them for sure xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

One of them has red streaks through their caudal <3 they are showing a lot more color and a lot more personality each day!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Awww.. such sweeties


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks :3 Today they will be fed the variety of foods, heavily, and a large water change or two to top it off. Would like to see the difference it makes


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hopefully by Monday I'll have new pictures up for you guys. These fellas are looking good - one of the fry has all red fins


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome. They are so cute! The worms are going nuts..just Wow.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Apparently I only work Monday -.- so I'll have lots of time to do water changes xD and feed!! And feed and feed and feed.... :lol: these fellas are getting big. I may move them upstairs, with their heater, into the 10 gallon that sits empty. Their tub only hold 5 gallons filled to the brim (so 4 gallons is used technically). I bet they'd grow even faster.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sure they would  

I have found this recently.. can be fed starting around 8 weeks - just a thumb size one will last a while.. it can stay in the tank for 24 hrs and not foul up the water, allowing the fry to munch all day as they please. I am considering getting some at some point to try out. 

Repashy
Halfway down there are pictures with links to the different types - the meat pie would be the best for the bettas  
Unsure if you have heard of it or not - but may come in handy for those days you do work and can't feed as often.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's neat! I know that BBS lasts a while anyways, but not in bigger spawns haha. Little guys eat everything :3


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

lol BBS tend to live only a couple/few hours in the fresh water.. why I am considering this stuff - kind of expensive, but it if helps.. why not try it? Whatever makes life a little easier when caring for them


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

True lol. Since my hours have been cut back another week, I'll probably start a third spawn (GASP). Debating who... XD that way they'll be old enough not to suffer not eating a few hours.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

How long do you keep your little babies in the sterilite containers? 

How come I never see any current photos of the daddy bettas? 

Mine still looks like crazy stressed out parent with his frayed fins. The ends are all curly now.

BTW, what brand & model camera are you using for your pictures? Most of your photos are always relatively clear & focused.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They are over a month old now. Usually I would have moved them at 3 weeks (spawn size) but since there was 17 I found it easier to keep them there. Now I'll move them, to encourage maximum growth.

I've shown the father bettas of other spawns, but as for this one I don't know what happened to Double O' Splenden. He lost his color, and just... Died. No signs of anything, he didn't have parasites, nothing. :/ even in quarantine he never got better. Though he came out of that spawn without a scratch on him. The most damage was a small bite out of his caudal. I'm wondering if the stress did him in? It's not uncommon, especially since he was about a year.

I use a Canon SX240, which does pretty good. It can compare to Canon Rebel T2i (BF can attest to it haha)


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

How many times can a MALE betta spawn before it croaks from "over activity"? 

No wonder your pictures look good. Canon makes amazing cameras. I'm currently testing out a Sony Cyber-shot W170. It's a beautiful looking P&S camera, but it's horrible for the types of pictures I take. 

No more Sony cameras for me. 

This is what my crazy juvie betta looks like now. He ignores the fry now & minds his own business.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm not sure? I retired Ares, though I could get another spawn from him it is not worth his life. I aim to breed them before they are much too old (1.5 and older is too old for my liking). My giant will be bred before be gets all lazy...

I had a Fuji. Dumbest camera ever. Never again. I'd grab an 80.00 canon before that thing again. Yours takes decent pictures though  and your guy is a cutie :3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, these fellas are being transferred into the 10 gallon. They've been giving me the "evil eye" floating in the tank, acclimating.... :shock:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's good. Will have to post pics soon!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, there is a problem. Everyone was doing so fine, the heater works, placed a bubbler in one corner... Not sure if they were just sleeping but NONE of them were moving, crowding a corner at the top, floating odd. They're clamped up :/ I cleaned this tank (hot water, no chemicals) added tap water conditioner and all... I may actually have to re-introduce them to the old tub.

Edit: instead I halved their old water in a 1 gallon round bin, with their new water and am floating them. I just pray I didn't screw up and they all die :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I lowered the water level (changing the bad design of the hang on heater for their original submersible heater) and will re-introduce them. One has been panting (like when introducing a new, very stressed, fish to a tank)


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww.. transferring them so young is always risky if the water isn't exactly the same  I hope they all pull through for you..


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I learned a while back to always move fry over to another tank using *only* their water and then slowly re-introduce different water over a couple of hours. 

Lost a whole tank of fry that I thought would be old enough to cope with a slight change in parameters. Turns out they couldn't and there was nothing I could do. 

Now I regularly move very young fry into new tanks and rarely lose any.

Hopefully they pull through for you. Fry raising can be so frustrating when things don't work out!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I have my spawn in a small rubbermaid container.. found easier to spawn in small spaces.. so I just put holes in the tub so it mixes with the tank water then I can just release them into the 10g at a very young age to grow a little more (before going into grow out tank) without worry as the water will be the same.. then drip new water in slowly afterwards. I'm freakishly paranoid about some things lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I made sure to acclimate them slowly, moreso than my adults. So, now they are in 5 gallons of water, their original heater, and most are doing great except some(the littlest which is the one with the panic mode lol). I placed Saran Wrap on the top (excluding a part at the end so they can breathe) to keep it humid for them. Temperature is the same as it was in their old tub, 83 degrees. I left out the bubbler at this time, to avoid an upheaval.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well hopefully they do better. I really like the mum of this spawn.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks :3 some are showing blue (father) which will be interesting when they are older to see what becomes


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope they make it especially since double o plunder died


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

**Splenden :lol: plunder haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I ment Splenden! but must have spelled it wrong and it auto corrected it lol 
Did you get my email?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes but your pictures don't attach very well when you use your iPad.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Darn it i sent the pics again.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know I promised pictures but the computer is not working properly. Again.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh well I have a thread in betta pics that you can check out


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've got an idea - BB123 if I can send you pics via email, can you upload them? It'll be a while before this computer is fixed.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah sure send away lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here are the pics!.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Second pic


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They love to just... Stare.. At the camera. It's hilarious!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

There so awesome!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

OMG they are so cute! Which one can I have? lol. 

Growing fast from what I can tell. Very nice Sena!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol! They are growing fast on their own account lol. Hopefully I can do the same with those doubletails too since their numbers are dropping fast :/


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Have you considering dividing the dt spawn?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes I am. I'm just thinking however, since I do two water changes a day (carefully) that its the genetics (deformity genetic technically).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

All are doing great!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Some are showing blue, and one has speckled red rather than solid which is odd, but neat. They have very slender and long bodies lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay so I have taken over this spawn and have some pictures for you


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

just a suggestion...maybe u want to start to "jar" the males..cos I saw some torn fins in the pic? otherwise they'll look messy later on. Cos even if the "web" fully recover, the "rays" will never be the same.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I can't tell what ones are being mean though. I will get some jars ready for them.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awww


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Actuall looking at the fish in real life here are very few who are missing chunks of fins, the one in the fous of the pic has a spot that is going to be blue, making it appear as if there is a chunk missing


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Actuall looking at the fish in real life here are very few who are missing chunks of fins, the one in the fous of the pic has a spot that is going to be blue, making it appear as if there is a chunk missing


oic


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

DO NOT JAR THEM. Let them do their own thing. You WILL see flaring, nipping etc. Torn fins does not mean "uh oh jar them" it means torn fins... Common sibling rivalry. When they become VERY aggressive... No longer flaring to communicate, but instead go after each other with the intent to harm then you jar those aggressive ones. Not all males will be this aggressive around the same time.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

That's true Sena. But if fin form is important to you (eg. breeding for show), it would be best to jar early, before any aggression starts. Consequently, you will have more work changing water and feeding individually.


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

They are soo cute! I love them at this stage, big enough that you are starting to see their traits, but still your babies.lol Congrats!


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

How old are the fry?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

About 1.5 months I believe but am not totally sure:lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes 1.5 months. And since they aren't for show it doesn't matter so much ;p


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Lucky guess on the age lol. Most are doing good and they are getting huge! There is one tiny one though lol.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

They are just precious!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I jarred the first fry today. He is definitely a male. I will try post pics of the female I picked out for Syriiven. Sh is big with no signs of blue.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I jarred another fry so two are now in jars, both I am positive are large males.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Whoo! Found the thread! 

I saw the pic of them at 1.5 months, and all so cute! 

Very much looking forward to my little girl =) I'm so excited, squee~


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I will post more pics tomorrow. I am slowly collecting supplies for shipping, I am going to insure they make it to you safe and sound 
They will be shipped in a card board box lined with styrofoam, they will be double bagged and then warped in a thermal wrap. Bubble wrap and newspaper will also be wrapped around them to insure they do not move around too much.
I will send a 24 hour heat pack too.
I am afraid something will happen on he way there!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

The only thing I'm concerned about is how roughly the service we uses handles the box. I keep imagining some horror story of some dumb college kid seeing it say 'live fish' then be a sick little moron and shake the box >.<


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Aemaki wrote FRAGILE on our box when she shipped our guppies up here. Try that instead of "Live Fish"


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Wish someone would've written "fragile" on my last shipment...Stupid postman THREW the box WITH MY BETTA IN IT on my porch then just looked at me and left when I ran out the door and yelled at him, trying to get his attention.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

D= that does not make me deel better. Was your fish okay??


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes I will write Fragile and Do NOT leave to extreme weather all over it!
When I ordered my hmpk they left the box outside and the fish got too cold.
I have your female picked out and if ou like her she is yours, she has the brightest red fins ever. Unless of course you ant a different one.
I will get a picture of her today.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay! Something to look forward to after work aside from tank changes!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Yea he's fine. I'm conditioning him for breeding now. Lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay Sy this is the girl (I think) that I would like to give you.
If you like her and she remains a girl she is yours.
She is the top one


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Her peeking around the thermometer 
She is a curious little one:-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

A pic of the deformed one


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

D'aaaw, she's adorable!!

I see what you mean by deformed, poor little guy...

Did any of them turn out with the mom's blush color in the body? male or Female, I might be intrested in buying one more if there is. 

But I love the little girl! She looks like such a sweetie!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Most don't have colour on there bodies yet, the males have an irredecence layer though that is a soft blue colour  
I will try get a pic of it later but right now I am feeling like crap and am content on sitting on the couch watching Pirates of the Carribian At Worlds End lol


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Good taste in movies ;] No rush or worries on the pics - I keep forgetting they're much younger xD

Hoe you feel better =)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you 
Might watch The Hunger Games next...
Oh man I hate being sick! Jake and Winter need a water change but I can't get up


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

They'll be okay for a little bit =) It wont do them any good if your sick longer than you need to be, so take care of yourself.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Can I reserve a Cambodian one?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Male or female?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooh I don't know. I don't have any male ct right now, but I have anew sorority...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't think there are going to be any clean red Cambodian males as most males are getting blue.
I will see what I have. 
I just realized the second pic of Syriivens fish is not of her fish, it is of one that looks similar but has ventrals with rays sticking off or is it split? Either way I can reserve that one for you if you want?
Did you go to PetCo?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking at the dad again, he looks pretty spiffy ;] WOuldnt mind a slightly blue male, but I'll wait for them to color up first. Was the dad a marble? Or just a multi grizzle?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I didn't get to petco :/. I might later or tomorrow. Sorry! And a little bit of blue is fine, I will have to wait until they color up.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Matt- Oh well maybe tomorrow you will make back. It is fine but they sounded so pretty!! I have two males with red fins and a blue body.
Syriiven- I don't know what the dad was lol. I will post more pics in a few weeks or so.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

It's always so exciting to watch these guys grow up =D


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

View attachment 85617


That's dad^

Dad was a Multi who almost looked marble but I'm not to sure. He's passed away now.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Ooh, that's too bad D=


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea. It always eases the pain once you have fry from them though...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The father was a grizzle, with a cambodian background (apparently grizzles come from cambos).


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So the fry are 3 months old? All are doing well I ended up with 8 healthy ones and only 2 males are still available, so call dibs, hopefully lol.
They all do need a great home and I need that tank clear! I will post pics soon.


----------

